

Ask HN: Would a mockup presentation tool like this be useful to you? - aen

This is probably more relevant to designers and people who frequently present design mockups to other people like clients and colleagues.<p>I'm a designer and part of my job is to present design mockups (web usually) to clients and colleagues and to make sure the mockups look accurate (like they were in the browser) I would put them in HTML pages so the images and background and margins etc are nicely done. I then upload the assets to a subdomain of my blog or S3. I would then explain my design in an email. It's a major hassle and not the best way to communicate design choices.<p>I created a tool called "Mocku.ps" that simplifies this process into a few clicks, with annotations like the what you get with Bounceapp.com. And then you just share that nice shortened URL.<p>You can use it at http://mocku.ps/.<p>Do you have the same problems as me? Is this something you would use often? Is the interaction simple enough? Would be great if you can try it out and give me some critique.
======
iradik
I have to say i love the look and feel of it. I really like the logo you did.
you are obviously very talented.

One tiny imperfection is the about modal page goes under my boxes.

One idea I had is what if the user could provide a URL and then have mocku.ps
load in a screenshot of a site, rather than having to upload.

Anyway great job!

~~~
aen
Thanks for the heads up on that bug. Which browser/OS did you encounter it?

Bounceapp.com already does that URL thing you are talking about. I use it
before I made Mocku.ps but I needed more precision i.e. tiled backgrounds, to
better communicate designs to some clients.

~~~
iradik
Chrome on Mac OS X

------
hbien
I'm not a designer, but this tool is very cool. I love the simplicity and I
understood how to use it right away.

The overall problem and concept reminds me of <http://conceptshare.com>

~~~
aen
Thanks! I'm getting mixed opinions from various people. Some get it right away
some don't. Digging deeper.

------
lcs
I like its simplicity, but it gets hard to manage when you have multiple pages
of the same project.

An alternative will be to upload a new screenshot on that page and you'll
automatically have just one URL with both screenshots, etc.

------
leslyn
I like it as well. We are considering a redesign and I (the non-tech partner)
was able to upload a .jpg and instantly view what our concept may look like. I
think we will be using it, if that's ok!!

~~~
aen
I made it for people to use so please go ahead!

------
iradik
be neat if you showed an example mockup for those of us who don't quite get
it.

~~~
aen
While I'm definitely iterating my landing page to better explain what it is, I
also want to understand how you did not get it. I don't know how every
designer thinks so I may have made wrong assumptions. Are you a designer by
the way?

